# domainname "(none)" at login prompt ??

## dilandau

hostname and donainname are configured:

/etc/conf.d/hostname

```
# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/hostname,v 1.2.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="dunwyn"
```

/etc/conf.d/domainname

```
# /etc/conf.d/domainname

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/domainname,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

# When setting up resolv.conf, what should take precedence?

# If you wish to always override DHCP/whatever, set this to 1.

OVERRIDE=1

# To have a proper FQDN, you need to setup /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf

# properly (domain entry in /etc/resolv.conf, and FQDN in /etc/hosts).

# 

DNSDOMAIN="quicktunnels"

# This only set what /bin/hostname returns.  If you need to setup NIS, meaning

# what /bin/domainname returns, please see:

#

#   http://www.linux-nis.org/nis-howto/HOWTO/

# 

#NISDOMAIN=""
```

but teh login prompt reads

dunwyn.(none)

how to make it read dunwyn.quicktunnels?

----------

## pogi

well, for me, hostname is set in /etc/hostname, and domainname is in /etc/resolv.conf.

i dont even have those files you mentioned...

pogi

----------

## dilandau

my domainname "quicktunnels" appears also in resolv.conf

----------

## PseudoRE

i have the same problem and ive tried using static ip and dhcp and neither worked.

right now with dhcp

domainname returns my domainname but 

dnsdomainname returns nothing

----------

## dilandau

entering "domainname" to the prompt here results in "(none)" until i enter "domainname quicktunnels". now it results "quicktunnels" but this has no effect to the message before the login prompt. that still reads "dunwyn.(none)"

----------

## pogi

i dont sure, it will solve your problem, but if i comment out my computer in my /etc/hosts like

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.2.2     hachine.thematrix hachine

# 192.168.2.3   emissio.thematrix emissio    <- this is my comp :p

192.168.2.4     hybrid.thematrix hybrid
```

i get emissio.unknown_domain at login...

you should also check your /etc/issue to see if its correct

pogi

----------

## bitwise

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Setup_Your_FQDN

particularly the: *Quote:*   

> # rc-update add domainname default

 

----------

## pogi

 *dilandau wrote:*   

> entering "domainname" to the prompt here results in "(none)" until i enter "domainname quicktunnels". now it results "quicktunnels" but this has no effect to the message before the login prompt. that still reads "dunwyn.(none)"

 

it does the same at me...., that should be no problem

be aware that, the login prompt only refresh, when you log in, then out again

----------

## dilandau

/etc/conf.d/domainname now contains

DNSDOMAIN = "quicktunnels"

and

DOMAINNAME = "quicktunnels"

and it works

so it seems that DNSDOMAIN is not the correct keyword here but DOMAINNAME is.

----------

## toralf

Had the same problem, have a look at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96979 and/or https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97020

set NISDOMAIN in /etc/conf.d/domainname and/or change the '-O' in '-o' in /etc/issue.

----------

## dilandau

for me it works with using DOMAINNAME instead of DNSDOMAIN. Why should i use NISDOMAIN? Where is the docs for /o and /O  as they are not in man issue.

----------

